# EOS M3----No, Not for USA.



## surapon (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.canon-europe.com/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_m3/


----------



## twagn (Apr 18, 2015)

Canon doesn't want to compromise sales of the 750D, 760D. M3 has the same sensor...waiting for review


----------



## HaroldC3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Neither was the M2, or the 11-22mm, or the 55-200mm.


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 25, 2015)

The marketing strategy that Canon has adopted with EOS M is really confusing and also frustrating for existing users who wish to expand their systems. I've seen some comments about the EOS M system being available in Asia, but Asia is a big continent and it certainly doesn't apply to all parts of Asia.

I bought the original EOS M, EF-M 22mm, EF-M 18-55mm, EOS M to EF adapter, and 90EX in Thailand - no problem. When I wished to buy the EF-M 11-22mm after it was released, Canon Thailand kept telling me to wait a little longer, but it never materialised and I ended up buying one in Malaysia. I still haven't seen one for sale in Thailand and neither have I seen the EF-M 55-200mm, but these lenses are available just over the border.

Worse still, I picked up a copy of Canon Thailand's official magazine 'YOU CAN' and inside is every component of the EOS M system, including the ones that aren't marketed in Thailand. Why showcase products to customers in a specific geography who can't actually buy those products where they live? 

Canon Thailand are now telling me to wait for the EOS M3, but based on my experience with the EF-M 11-22mm I'm not convinced that it will show up. A dealer in Malaysia just told me that it will be arriving in Malaysia in a couple of months' time.

It's already available elsewhere, so why not in Southeast Asia? And why does Canon market some parts of the system in certain geographies, but not the whole system?

Very frustrating.


----------



## bf (Apr 27, 2015)

Tyroop said:


> The marketing strategy that Canon has adopted with EOS M is really confusing and also frustrating for existing users who wish to expand their systems. I've seen some comments about the EOS M system being available in Asia, but Asia is a big continent and it certainly doesn't apply to all parts of Asia.
> 
> I bought the original EOS M, EF-M 22mm, EF-M 18-55mm, EOS M to EF adapter, and 90EX in Thailand - no problem. When I wished to buy the EF-M 11-22mm after it was released, Canon Thailand kept telling me to wait a little longer, but it never materialised and I ended up buying one in Malaysia. I still haven't seen one for sale in Thailand and neither have I seen the EF-M 55-200mm, but these lenses are available just over the border.
> 
> ...



I do agree with you!
That's right I bought the M on clearance but I paid full price on ef-m 11-22 and I had to import it from Canada to the USA!? The same burden stopped me from purchasing an ef-m 55-200; instead, I bought a Rokinon fisheye! Canon, if you don't like to have my money it goes to others!


----------

